# sears black friday



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

it seems sears black friday ad has their 2 hp 2 base router for 79 bucks

http://bfads.net/Craftsman-fixed-base-and-plunge-router-at-Sears


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks levon

Thanks for the heads up,,I just may need to get one more ,can't have too many routers ...after all 40.oo bucks is 40.oo bucks.. 

===




levon said:


> it seems sears black friday ad has their 2 hp 2 base router for 79 bucks
> 
> Black Friday Ads 2008 - Craftsman fixed base and plunge router at Sears


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the great tip Levon. That is a good price for sure!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

i know this is one heckuva price.. Does anyone have this router, that can tell us about it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I have 4 of them,it's a great router,I did post a review on it about two years ago.. I always have a hard time finding my posted items but I used TRAP ,a member to find the item on this one..it's a small index in my head to find items in my head...but it works for me to find posted items on the forum... 

http://www.routerforums.com/members/trap-2927.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html
http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html

========



BigJimAK said:


> i know this is one heckuva price.. Does anyone have this router, that can tell us about it?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Rest of the tools section...*

Thanks for the heads up, BJ.. The first time I looked I missed both the VS and LEDs. Sounds like shopping time! Here's the rest of the BF tools sale.. Forthe full brochure, go to Black Friday Ads - The Official Black Friday 2009 Website and looks for Sears... Here's where I got the HF ads too (see another post in this section)

For finding the posts, do you remember a contributor and go their posts and scan for what you want? If so it's much better than anything I've thought of.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys.. Sears will be actually having a few "pre" black friday, black friday special events..


----------

